# HPA Motorsports FSI Performance Upgrades



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*2.0 FSI Intake Manifold*










Featuring better flow, higher boost capacity, and integrated flapper delete; this manifold will take your car to the next level. A direct bolt-on replacement for your OEM plastic intake manifold, HPA's performance manifold features a 40% increase in volume over the OEM plenum, and its cast aluminum construction supports larger turbos and higher boost resulting in big potential performance gains.

HPA's performance intake manifold is powder coated with a satin-black finish for durability and greater heat dissipation.

** Note: this is an aftermarket manifold that may not be certified to meet your local emissions regulations.*

_A more detailed description of HPA's 2.0 FSI Intake Manifold can be found here_.

*FSI Street Downpipe*










The HPA FSI Downpipe optimizes back pressure and allows our calibrators the headroom to maximize both power and torque.

The resulting 3” downpipe is a fabrication assembly designed around functionality and durability. .063wall T304 stainless mandrel tubing is precision tig welded for an ultra clean look. Our CNC formed hanger and laser cut flanges mate this assembly to the chassis and will withstand the thermal conditions the turbo will generate. Our flex couplings feature an internal stainless steel interlock liner that facilitates smooth flow of high temperature exhaust gases.

HPA street downpipes come standard with our 100C high flow cats, the same cats used on all HPA twin turbo vehicles.


Factory 02 sensor placement
Bolts to factory locations, with adapter step down included for factory rear muffler section
Substantial weight savings

A race (catless) version of this downpipe is also available upon request.

_Additional details on HPA's FSI Downpipes can be found here_.

*Quad Pack Exhaust (for Golf R only)*










This work of art is an uncompromising blend of performance and sound. Hand manufactured in house from T-304 Stainless Steel, the cat back system works in conjunction with HPA’s downpipe and midpipe to revolutionize the exhaust flow of the VW Golf R without sacrificing cabin comfort. 

Three inch mandrel bent tubing leads to a four barrel muffler with bypass valve opening under WOT to allow the turbo to spin more freely and reduce back pressure. A direct fit with factory rear valence, the exhaust is available with standard polished tips or premium black tips can be ordered for an additional $100.

_More information on HPA's Quad Pack Exhaust can be found here_.

*FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump*










HPA’s FSI fuel pump delivers more consistent performance than what a simple rebuild kit can provide. Our redesign has shown to produce an additional 40% flow over the stock pump. 

To achieve this performance, the size of the piston has been increased, and the sleeve to piston fitment is within a .000005 inch tolerance. Each pump uses only the finest steel and nitride coating to ensure durability and longevity, while providing an ultra-smooth finish that dramatically reduces friction.

_Additional information on HPA's FSI Fuel Pump can be found here_.

*Mk5/6 Street Intercooler*










Precision machined, this direct fit Intercooler will optimize intake temperatures for your tuned FSI engine, while its 50mm thick bar and plate cooler core will only minimally impact airflow over your radiator.

A special heat expelling coating has been applied to the cast aluminum end tanks to optimize this package.

_Additional information on HPA's Mk5/6 Street Intercooler can be found here_.

*FSI ECU Programming*










The HPA methodology of performance programming involves utilizing the adaptive environment of the factory VW/ Audi programming which is capable of analyzing and reacting to changes in fuel, temperature, air flow, etc.

Rather than creating a tune with fixed variables that overwrites the built in factory safety nets as most tuners do, each HPA tune is custom calibrated per vehicle using the factory Hex and A2L files.

Working in-house on a state of the art Superflow all-wheel drive rolling road simulator, the team at HPA runs each calibration set through a series of rigorous evaluations ensuring maximum performance is realized while all safety limits are in tact.

FSI Stage 1 Tune (Golf R Results)


Increase of 60 HP
Increase of 50 ft-lbs of Torque
Volkswagen factory safety limiters retained
Able to self-adjust timing and fuel for different fuel grades. No "switchable" program needed
Developed on our Superflow AWD dyno and tested on the road for peak performance and ultimate drivability
Zone specific tunes for optimum timing calibration
Flash available at any of our dealers or through the loaner tool program

For tuning requirements beyond Stage 1, contact HPA directly for pricing and performance results.

_More details on HPA's FSI ECU Programming can be found here_.

If you have additional questions regarding these or any other HPA products, feel free to *IM* or *e-mail us directly*. 

To order any of our FSI performance products contact HPA Motorsports at *604.888.7274* and place your order. *Package pricing will be offered for 2 or more items purchased at one time*. *Visa* and *MasterCard* are accepted, and *PayPal* can be set up upon request.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

A special order for one of our international customers...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Do you have a "with flappers" version like HGP has ?

I would be more interested in that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

GolfRS said:


> Do you have a "with flappers" version like HGP has ?
> 
> I would be more interested in that.


We do not offer a version with flappers at this time (either does HGP).


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We do not offer a version with flappers at this time (either does HGP).


Really ?




























Maybe you should give them another call ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

GolfRS said:


> Maybe you should give them another call?


Thanks for the pictures. 

Please read this portion of our website:

_HPA's technical partner, HGP Turbo in Germany, designed and developed this product over 2 years ago for European Golf-R applications to meet the strict TUV and European emissions* regulations. We embraced the system for our Project Gold Rush build in 2012, and have now *acquired both the design and the tooling* for production in North America, and tweaked it for both street and track use on FSI or TSI engines._

With all of the tweaks we have made, this is more of an HPA piece now. Point is, if you want to buy one, you need to contact us.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Please read this portion of our website:
> 
> ...


You said HGP doesn't make a flapper manifold and i posted the pics of their manifold
WITH flaps.

Are you now saying you WILL be making a flapper manifold ?

Is that what "_*acquired both the design and the tooling*_" means ?

Cause if i can get that in a better price than what they are offering i would prefer it....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

GolfRS said:


> Are you now saying you WILL be making a flapper manifold ?
> 
> Is that what "_*acquired both the design and the tooling*_" means ?
> 
> Cause if i can get that in a better price than what they are offering i would prefer it....


1. We have not committed to making a flapper manifold at this time.
2. Our pricing on the current iteration of the FSI manifold is $999.00, which is much cheaper than the "original" HGP version.

Feel free to e-mail me directly if you have more questions pertaining to this subject.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

TSI Intake Manifold going in our SCCA Mk6 GLI this week...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...Package pricing will be offered for 2 or more items purchased at one time...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

2.0 FSI Intake Manifold / Stage 2 Software results


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## turbo944s2 (May 31, 2005)

*HGP*

Do you carry the HGP Modified FSI injectors?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

turbo944s2 said:


> Do you carry the HGP Modified FSI injectors?


We are not really a re-seller per se of HGP parts. Send me an *IM* or *e-mail* with the specifications on these FSI injectors, and I will see what we can source for you. :thumbup:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We are not really a re-seller per se of HGP parts. Send me an *IM* or *e-mail* with the specifications on these FSI injectors, and I will see what we can source for you. :thumbup:


AFAIK HGP injectors are RS4 flow/S3 pattern injectors.

Most probably modified by HGP themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

so, can you get me injectors to run 1000 hp. this is a serious question.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mrbikle said:


> so, can you get me injectors to run 1000 hp. this is a serious question.


E-mail me and tell me more about your project. I'll see what we can supply for you. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Jose GLI MK6 said:


> Today we fired up my GLI with the manifold. The sound is excellent and the car sure feels stronger in high RPMs. As soon as I have the chance I will go to the dyno an share the results. Thanks HPA.


:thumbup::thumbup:



josemaldonado17 said:


> I just installed my HPA Manifold a week ago my top end feels stronger!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA "Gear Up For Summer" Sale, ends April 15th. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

logmk6 said:


> My manifold is already ordered and scheduled to be delivered next week.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there a sale on the intake mani? I don't see a price?


IG: @YezusKrys


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a sale on the intake mani? I don't see a price?
> 
> 
> IG: @YezusKrys


IM sent...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Package pricing available for 2+ modifications...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

2.0 Manifolds in stock and ready to ship - get yours before they sell out again!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...Three inch mandrel bent tubing leads to a four barrel muffler with bypass valve opening under WOT to allow the turbo to spin more freely and reduce back pressure...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...HPA street downpipes come standard with our 100C high flow cats, the same cats used on all HPA twin turbo vehicles...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We are open for business all this week (_including the July 1st Canada and July 4th US holidays_)! 

Send me an e-mail or call us directly at *(604)888-7274* with your requests. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Come see the HPA Booth at Waterfest in NJ this year July 19th and 20th! :wave:

We'll have many of our products on display, and a few new developments as well. :thumbup:

Plus, as always, there are bound to be a few show specials that make coming to the show worthwhile. 

Can't make it to the show? Send me an e-mail with the product you're most interested in picking up this Summer, and I'll see what I can do to help...

Lastly, check the Vortex, our Facebook page, and the HPA Website Blog frequently for July promotions you will not want to miss. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Waterfest promotions are still in effect through August 1st! 

Check out our Facebook page and HPA Website Blog for current and upcoming promotions. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## EL 34 (Aug 14, 2014)

Would the intake manifold work for Audi 2.0Ts?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

EL 34 said:


> Would the intake manifold work for Audi 2.0Ts?


Absolutely. Send me an e-mail or *IM* and I'll get you a quote with shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...a four barrel muffler with bypass valve opening under WOT to allow the turbo to spin more freely and reduce back pressure...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## Ala[email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

Optimize your exhaust flow vs. backpressure with our Quad Pack exhaust system. Contact us for more info.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Motorsports Black Friday Sale

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination on any of our advertised parts/packages. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> HPA Motorsports Black Friday Sale
> 
> *IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination on any of our advertised parts/packages. :thumbup::thumbup:


Most Black Friday offers still available until the end of the week. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Holiday Sale Flyer

Pricing in effect until Dec 23rd...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The HPA Downpipes optimize back pressure and allow our calibrators the headroom to maximize both power and torque.
> HPA street downpipes come standard with our 100C high flow cats, the same cats used on all HPA twin turbo vehicles.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*FSI ECU Programming*










The HPA methodology of performance programming involves utilizing the adaptive environment of the factory VW/ Audi programming which is capable of analyzing and reacting to changes in fuel, temperature, air flow, etc.

Rather than creating a tune with fixed variables that overwrites the built in factory safety nets as most tuners do, each HPA tune is custom calibrated per vehicle using the factory Hex and A2L files.

Working in-house on a state of the art Superflow all-wheel drive rolling road simulator, the team at HPA runs each calibration set through a series of rigorous evaluations ensuring maximum performance is realized while all safety limits are in tact.

FSI Stage 1 Tune (Golf R Results)


Increase of 60 HP
Increase of 50 ft-lbs of Torque
Volkswagen factory safety limiters retained
Able to self-adjust timing and fuel for different fuel grades. No "switchable" program needed
Developed on our Superflow AWD dyno and tested on the road for peak performance and ultimate drivability
Zone specific tunes for optimum timing calibration
Flash available at any of our dealers or through the loaner tool program

For tuning requirements beyond Stage 1, contact HPA directly for pricing and performance results.

_More details on HPA's FSI ECU Programming can be found here_.

*New tunes for various hardware configurations now available! Contact us for more info. :thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2013)

I am very interested in this and have been for a while. I'm stage 2 Unitronic. Will this tune for the mani affect my current one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I am very interested in this and have been for a while. I'm stage 2 Unitronic. Will this tune for the mani affect my current one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For FSI engines, most tunes will be able to run the manifold and realize gains without problems. We do recommend a run flap delete update to your software. With that being said, you will likely need changes to the tune to optimize the performance gains. Because every car is unique, turbo and exhaust setups are critical to the gains you will see. Please PM or email me with your complete setup and we can discuss this further. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> For FSI engines, most tunes will be able to run the manifold and realize gains without problems. We do recommend a run flap delete update to your software. With that being said, you will likely need changes to the tune to optimize the performance gains. Because every car is unique, turbo and exhaust setups are critical to the gains you will see. Please PM or email me with your complete setup and we can discuss this further. :beer:


You got it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All emails and IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

will the manifold throw a CEL of having the flapper deleted? Does it come with methanol injection bungs on manifold? If so how many? Is there an install kit that comes with it ie gaskets and nuts and whatnot? Are they in Stock ready to ship?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Josein06GLI said:


> will the manifold throw a CEL of having the flapper deleted? Does it come with methanol injection bungs on manifold? If so how many? Is there an install kit that comes with it ie gaskets and nuts and whatnot? Are they in Stock ready to ship?


The FSI version (ea113) has an integrated hardware piece that eliminates the CEL.
There is a port on the manifold for single nozzle meth systems. Additional ports on each runner are available on request.
There is a hardware kit included.

We will have more ready for delivery in about 2 weeks. :beer:

I will IM you for more info on your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Key Design Elements:
> 
> *Wheel Fitment:* Unlike most Big Brake Kits, the HPA system is *designed to fit behind the OEM 18" wheels without any spacers*. Note: Factory dust shield must be removed to accommodate larger rotor.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *I already have existing tuning on my car. Will it be compatible with your manifold?*
> 
> For those enthusiasts already utilizing aftermarket tuning for their 2.0 FSI engines – your current software tuning can be retained. A CNC machined component is provided with the hardware package for code free performance. This component can be removed by simply asking your tuner for an RFD (run flap delete) addition. _Custom tuning is available for those who cannot receive local software support for the TSI manifold from their local tuner._


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Black Friday Flyer*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Holiday Flyer*

Great deals on a number of HPA's top selling performance parts. :thumbup:

We close our doors this holiday season from *December 23rd* to *January 5th* - take advantage of the deals while you still can! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------

